# Bosch Rexroth Indradrive M Fehlermeldung F2100



## Burkhard (3 November 2013)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

seit 2 Jahren läuft unsere 800t Presse und in ihr das XYZ-Transfersystem, 12 gekoppelte Achsen in 6 Achsmodule Indradrive M.

Vor einigen Wochen fing es an, der Fehler F2100 kam, der Regler geht sofort auf Disabled, die Bewegung wird abgebrochen. Nach dem Reset des Fehlers kann es weiter gehen. Das ganze trat alle 5 Minuten auf.

Wir haben daraufhin zwei Reglermodule miteinander getauscht und die Parameter ebenfalls getauscht, der Fehler wanderte mit, war aber nicht mehr so häufig.

Wir haben ein Austauschmodul bestellt, aber nach 2 Jahren ist das eine grosse Investition.

Jetzt geht es wieder los, ein weiteres Modul zeigt dieses Verhalten. Brauchen wir wieder ein Austauschmodul? Geht das jetzt immer weiter so? Kennt einer von euch das auch?

F2100 Incorrect access to command value memory

An error occurred when accessing the flash/internal memory.

Cause
                     Case 1: Failure occurs sporadically (firmware error)
                     Case 2: Should error occur repeatedly, Hardware in controlsection is defective


Remedy
                     Case 1: Clear error and contact our service department forfirmware update
                     Case 2: Replace control section or entire drive controller


Note: Only Rexroth service engineers or especially trained users are allowed to replace the control section. The replacement of the entire drive controller is described in the Project PlanningManual for the power section.

F2100 - AttributesDisplay: F2100Mess. no.: F2100 (hex)


----------



## Boxy (3 November 2013)

Bin mir jetzt gerade nicht so sicher bei euerm Regler, aber welcher Speicherort ist aktiv (RAM oder FEPROM)?
Man sollte für den Normalen Betrieb Speicherort auf RAM stehen haben, da der FEPROM/EEPROM Speicher für etwa 500 Schreibzyklen ausgelegt ist ...

Muss aber selbst einmal die Diagnoseanleitung zum F2100 lesen, oder du rufst mal in Lohr bei der Hotline an ...


----------



## Boxy (4 November 2013)

Hier mal Auszug der Diagnose:

Ursache  &   Abhilfe
Sporadisch auftretender Ausfall (Firmwarefehler)    Löschen Sie den Fehler und nehmen Sie zwecks Firmwareupdate Kontakt mit dem Kundendienst auf
Hardware im Steuerteil ist defekt    Sollte der Fehler immer wieder auftreten, dann ist das Steuerteil bzw. der komplette Antrieb auszutauschen

Also schau am die EInstellung wegen Speicherort an ...


----------



## Knaller (22 Dezember 2013)

Speicher defekt. Schau ml in Parameter P-0-0186. steht d im ersten Listenelement mehrmals 250000 dann ist der Flash wahrscheinlich tot

Wenn das der Fall ist , die Applikation auf zyklisches Schreiben kontrollieren


----------

